

Ask HN: Will companies hire foreign interns and what salary to expect? - SimonStahl

Hi<p>I'm a foreign student at a silicon valley community college. I already made an software developer apprenticeship in Switzerland and have 7 years experience in the job. Starting next March I will be able to work 20 hours/week in an OPT program. 2 semesters later i'll finish the AA degree and will, since i have enough work experience, qualify for the H1B visa. Of course i would like to stay in the same company.
The question is now if companies are willing to hire foreign students as interns. I guess that would be quite a lot of work for them and I know the economy is not the best right now, but it seems to me that software developers are still in short supply.
And the other question is: what salary could i expect as an intern? I mean, I could work as a normal software developer in that company, since I have enough experience.<p>Thx Simon
======
uthrow
This was not too long ago and I've had first hand experience with this.
Companies will readily hire foreign interns if they are interested. In my
case, they hired me while I was out of the country and they paid for my visa
and relocation. This is more prevalent with larger companies with the
resources to do so, so you might not see the same possibilities with startups.

If you feel like you're competent enough to be hired as a full-time software
developer, why do you feel like you should be looking for internship
positions?

~~~
SimonStahl
unfortunately i do not qualify for an H1B visa yet. together with my 7 years
experience, i need at least 2 years of studying...

------
kunjaan
Of course people hire foreign students as interns. As long as you are on your
F1 status,you can easily find jobs.

~~~
pdelgallego
I think that is only if you have been for more than one year under the F1.

